# Skateboards Oak



## dreamwake (Jan 12, 2011)

These are my homemade cruiser skateboards, no tricks on these fellas, hopefully more to come, I want three more. The dimensions are 7/8 x 7 3/4 x 30 There made of white oak. It uses 5.0 turbo skateboard trucks. Vintage 80's OJ2 63mm skateboard wheels. Now I did the graphic by using my crayons! Then I put a clear lacquer over it. the end.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Wait, wax crayons? You'll be in for a surprise when that lacquer pops right off...

Good looking boards though


----------



## Quo Fan (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice looking boards.


----------



## MEP1 (Aug 14, 2015)

epicfail48 said:


> Wait, wax crayons? You'll be in for a surprise when that lawyer pops right off...
> 
> Good looking boards though


Autocorrect got you again?


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I like the retro look!


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Very cool


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

My only thought is a skate board is an outdoor item and should be built and finished as such. Oak if you mean red oak is bad to turn black when you get it wet. It would be better to use white oak. Then lacquer is an interior finish that won't hold up in the sun if you never get it wet. Like others pointed out the crayons won't allow any finish to properly adhere. You would be better off using a thinned down oil based enamel for the designs and then finish with a marine grade spar varnish.

I don't know what you see in those vintage skate boards. I have one around somewhere I bought in the 60's. It's heavy, narrow and stiff. I think it has been used more to move furniture than ride on.


----------



## SAManiac (Aug 21, 2015)

looks tight!


----------



## dreamwake (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks for the ones who like them! They work very well for my cruising. I can't do tricks so I didn't need any concave. Idk I havn't had much of a problem with the crayons coming off, yet anyways. don't know why so harsh about that. It sure be easy to color it back in when a spot gets worn though.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

I don't think the finish comments were intended to be a slam----just a 'heads up' that no finish will bond well to wax----so you don't have failures in future projects.

Would you prefer that only gold stars are handed out in this class?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

MEP1 said:


> Autocorrect got you again?


Bingo... Least I caught it this time



mikeswoods said:


> I don't think the finish comments were intended to be a slam----just a 'heads up' that no finish will bond well to wax----so you don't have failures in future projects.
> 
> Would you prefer that only gold stars are handed out in this class?


Wasn't at all intended as a slam, like I mentioned I like the boards. It was a warning, not a critism, film finishes don't stick to wax. Nothing sticks to wax, its a lubricant.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong but thought graphics generally went on the bottom and grip tape on the top? I don't think I'd want wax with a slick finish on top even if the finish did hold.

Neat looking boards just different than what I'm used to seeing.


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

I built some long board decks with my son. They turned it so nice that I didn't want to cover the work with grip tape. So I used Lucid Grip. A two step process. First spray the clear finish. Then sprinkle finely crushed glass. It worked very well.













I love your boards. I think they're very creative. I love graphics and the old school theme.







The pic is of The latest longboard deck along with the deck I built when I was a 13 years old in the 70s. I have to admit. I got very excited when I saw this because it made me think of the decks I built. I hope your ok with me posting the pics. I hope you enjoy the pics of mine as much as I enjoy yours.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

My son used to win many awards for his skateboarding prowess but also used to break a board on what seemed like a bi-weekly basis. His boards were standard steam pressed ply layered boards, They were light, thin and formed in a shape where consistency, sizing and weight were key.

The board you are showing wouldn't last 20 minutes under his abuse. This isn't necessarily a criticism, but a fact on the abuse the pro's put upon their equipment. I like the concept but it isn't for the pro's.
I tried having a machine shop make a board out of a lexan block. It worked and was unbreakable. Problem was the size was a little too thick, the flex and the weight was excessive. Not good for competition use.

For longboard use, I can see using real wood. They don't get the same abuse.


----------

